# What to do with it?



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

This is something I just made as a sci-fi vehicle concept.







The idea is supposed to be a hoverbike, which means it's a hovercraft that serves the same purpose as a motorcycle.

If it doesn't look enough like a "bike", then what should I do to make it look more like one?


----------



## RTDragon (May 8, 2014)

You know you could have posted this in your sketchbook thread instead of making another thread.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> You know you could have posted this in your sketchbook thread instead of making another thread.



I don't have a sketchbook thread, so technically this is it.


----------



## Cheeto The Otter (May 8, 2014)

I would give the back end more flavor as far as angles go. Perhaps a bit of cooling ports or something like that?


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

Cheeto The Otter said:


> I would give the back end more flavor as far as angles go. Perhaps a bit of cooling ports or something like that?



That's what those were? I thought they were just for extra air intake.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 8, 2014)

I don't even know where to begin. Kind of like what's posted because _there's nothing defining where one part ends and another begins_. There's nothing to break up the design, so it all just looks flat, no details, exhaust pipes, moving parts, gravity repulsors, cupholders, fuzzy dice or anything! It's flat, boring, uninteresting, and doesn't look like something built for racing to boot. It looks more like this:





Yep, this is the stuff of mother's nightmares right here. First this, then Hell's Angels tomorrow.

If you really want to make this thing look convincingly a hovering motorcycle, *scrap this design, and start over with something different*.

Get *PAPER AND A PENCIL*, and start with this:






Add some of this:






A dash of imagination

[sub]and some goddamn elbow grease for once[/sub]

And BAM! A goddang flyin' bikething.




[sub]NAILED IT.[/sub]

EDIT: Okay, shouldn't be the size of freakin' billboards now.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

Well, once I did something like this:






Would it be okay if I tried doing what you said, but using a cruiser or Harley Davidson instead of a sports bike?


----------



## Kangamutt (May 8, 2014)

Well then make it look like a Harley, not a goddamn Honda Elite. Show some machinery, damnit! Have you ever seen a Harley cover up their moving parts?

No.

So actually THINK about your design. US SOME REFERENCES. Learn from them.
And:




Because everything starts form here.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Well then make it look like a Harley, not a goddamn Honda Elite. Show some machinery, damnit! Have you ever seen a Harley cover up their moving parts?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



Okay, but wouldn't exposed parts mean more susceptible to damage? Remember, I plan on these things going insanely fast, which leaves them open to deadly impact damage.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, but wouldn't exposed parts mean more susceptible to damage? Remember, I plan on these things going insanely fast, which leaves them open to deadly impact damage.



Okay. Answer me: what is the appeal of motorcycles?


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Okay. Answer me: what is the appeal of motorcycles?



They're more individualizing than cars and are easier to jump from if you're can't turn away from something?


----------



## Kangamutt (May 8, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> They're more individualizing than cars and are easier to jump from if you're can't turn away from something?



You really don't think, do you? 

Motorcycles are *EXCITING*, they're *DANGEROUS* you're left completely exposed to everything when riding them, you prat! This is why bad boys ride them, why mothers worry when their sons go out on them, why dad try to keep their daughters from dating boys that ride them! One slip-up and you're a fucking red skidmark on the road! It's a completely different feeling than within the confines of a car, a sense of danger, a rush of adrenaline! THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE MOTORCYCLES. THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE FAST CARS. Exposed parts adds to that! It'll add *DRAMA* when the character's fuel line ruptures and starts to leak on hot parts because the bike in front fucking EXPLODED and sent shrapnel everywhere! And that will make a story exciting!

I'm done. That's it. Your lack of critical thinking has broken me. You couldn't even answer why people think motorcycles are cool.
[sub]I'm going to be under my desk, drinking a bottle of Jack.[/sub]


----------



## Harbinger (May 8, 2014)

Dont forget go faster stripes.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You really don't think, do you?
> 
> Motorcycles are *EXCITING*, they're *DANGEROUS* you're left completely exposed to everything when riding them, you prat! This is why bad boys ride them, why mothers worry when their sons go out on them, why dad try to keep their daughters from dating boys that ride them! One slip-up and you're a fucking red skidmark on the road! It's a completely different feeling than within the confines of a car, a sense of danger, a rush of adrenaline! THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE MOTORCYCLES. THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE FAST CARS. Exposed parts adds to that! It'll add *DRAMA* when the character's fuel line ruptures and starts to leak on hot parts because the bike in front fucking EXPLODED and sent shrapnel everywhere! And that will make a story exciting!
> 
> ...



I knew where you were going, I just wanted you to say it first to make sure it was true. I apologize for any grief I may have caused you as a result.


----------



## RTDragon (May 8, 2014)

OP for someone who posts a lot on the gaming forums on here you sure don't seem to understand or take heed of helpful advice in the art shack or start with the fundamentals of drawing. Drawing is very hard work to especially with animation. I'm not surprised one bit though that you would burn bridges already in this section fourm.

I would really suggest to make a sketchbook thread in the tutorials and critique. And do traditional art first before digital, Since there are disadvantages in using digital art itself.  You do not have the skill needed yet to do what you are doing now and it would be best to work on the basics first.


@Kangaroo_Boy Your advice has been spot on though it's really disappointing that this has ended up being the same way as his previous threads but i have also learned something from your advice for someone who actually still does traditional sketching. Though to be honest it's starting to end up like a previous thread of his before in the art shack about a year ago.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 8, 2014)

The original design looks like something I'd see in ROBLOX. Have you considered designing a level for that?


----------



## Rydenan (May 9, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It'll add *DRAMA* when the character's fuel line ruptures and starts to leak on hot parts because the bike in front fucking EXPLODED and sent shrapnel everywhere!


Lol! This.

_However_, I actually think it is possible to make a mean looking hoverbike-type vehicle without exposed parts, if that's what you're intent on.
The real problem I see is mass.
Imagine  your concept as a 3-d object, made of metals and other high-strength  materials. With the sheer amount of volume your design takes up, it  looks like it would handle more like a volkswagon than a jet bike.
A  bike is light and barebones by definition. I would start by adjusting  the design to have less volume/mass, towards something that looks like a person could lift it, or at lest push it over.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I knew where you were going, I just wanted you to say it first to make sure it was true. I apologize for any grief I may have caused you as a result.



There's erring on the side of caution, and there's just making bad excuses.



RTDragon said:


> @Kangaroo_Boy Your advice has been spot on though it's really disappointing that this has ended up being the same way as his previous threads but i have also learned something from your advice for someone who actually still does traditional sketching. Though to be honest it's starting to end up like a previous thread of his before in the art shack about a year ago.



Honestly, all of this is just basic design principles. It's about building an image catalog both mentally and physically, and building the form _around_ the function of what you're creating, then refining over and over until you get a solid, _believable_ design. But I do appreciate that my advice is rubbing off somewhere, thank you. :3



Rydenan said:


> Lol! This.
> 
> _However_, I actually think it is possible to make a mean looking hoverbike-type vehicle without exposed parts, if that's what you're intent on.
> The real problem I see is mass.
> ...



I wouldn't say so much a VW, because I've driven VWs and have taken some sweet curves with them. I'd say more like a Sherman tank. It looks heavy, blocky, and can take being hit by an atom bomb. Fast things are often delicate, sacrificing brute strength for lighter materials in order to achieve faster speeds. And yes, you CAN design a badass hoverbike without showing all the parts, very much like the sports bike I posted above, where see almost nothing under the body panels. But that needs to be built AROUND something convincing, and the panels designed to scream "I AM ONE FAST MOTHERFUCKER". However, the problem with that, is:



TransformerRobot said:


> Would it be okay if I tried doing what  you said, but using a cruiser or *Harley Davidson* instead of a sports  bike?



OP is trying to design this based off a bike in the styling of Harley-Davidson, which part of their design language is to _show off the machinery_. 




Harley _wants_ you to see their engines, to see the machine that is making that badass roar spitting out of the tailpipes. If you're claiming to take inspiration from something, but then casting out the main points of their design language, then you are not working off that idea at all.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 9, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> There's erring on the side of caution, and there's just making bad excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did what you said and made a sketch book thread. Go to Tutorials and Critiques to see it. Pay attention to what I put in the OP.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 9, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I did what you said and made a sketch book thread. Go to Tutorials and Critiques to see it. Pay attention to what I put in the OP.



I am quite aware of that, however this is still an open discussion, and so long as there are points being made to be further elaborated upon, I will do as such. As far as I'm concerned, it's less about you, and more about discussing good design.


----------



## Maugryph (May 21, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You really don't think, do you?
> 
> Motorcycles are *EXCITING*, they're *DANGEROUS* you're left completely exposed to everything when riding them, you prat! This is why bad boys ride them, why mothers worry when their sons go out on them, why dad try to keep their daughters from dating boys that ride them! One slip-up and you're a fucking red skidmark on the road! It's a completely different feeling than within the confines of a car, a sense of danger, a rush of adrenaline! THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE MOTORCYCLES. THIS IS WHY PEOPLE LIKE FAST CARS. Exposed parts adds to that! It'll add *DRAMA* when the character's fuel line ruptures and starts to leak on hot parts because the bike in front fucking EXPLODED and sent shrapnel everywhere! And that will make a story exciting!
> 
> ...



He has a point, it is important before you even attempt to make a 3d model to do as much research on your subject as possible. it is important to know WHY a thing works a certain way. it is advisable to do some concept sketches and plan your design before even attempting to make a 3d model, because it is much easier to draw a sketch for 20 min and see that the design is a failure then to spend 3-5 hours finding that out. This is not a prefence in the industry, this is how it works. a movie company will have group of in-house artists draw every.. single.. thing.. (people,monsters, cars, environments, stages, you name it) billions of times. THEN they send the artwork to 3d artists to use as a refernce. Not the over way around.


----------



## Fyrddin (May 23, 2014)

make it narrower.  more obvious handlebars, and add forks (maybe  with vanes on).   look at  bikes and make it bikish.


----------



## Sammacha (May 23, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> He has a point, it is important before you even attempt to make a 3d model to do as much research on your subject as possible. it is important to know WHY a thing works a certain way. it is advisable to do some concept sketches and plan your design before even attempting to make a 3d model, because it is much easier to draw a sketch for 20 min and see that the design is a failure then to spend 3-5 hours finding that out. This is not a prefence in the industry, this is how it works. a movie company will have group of in-house artists draw every.. single.. thing.. (people,monsters, cars, environments, stages, you name it) billions of times. THEN they send the artwork to 3d artists to use as a refernce. Not the over way around.



This is so true man, other then that your thing looks like a children roller coaster or shopping cart. 
It doesn't look like something that would at all function properly.
You should reserch how it works, why it works, why things are shaped as they are, and then try to make something out of it.


----------

